# 401 The web site is blocked by administrator



## Makito (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask, ...but here it goes..

Every time I try to log on to Veoh I get this 401 message saying: "401 The web site is blocked by administrator..This is my own personal computer and I am the administrator with no guest log-in set up. I checked my blocked sites and there is none in there. Also my sister has her own computer too (we're hooked up through a d-link router) and it is saying the same thing. I have tried to restart the router, turn it off, unplug everything and plug it back in and nothing works. My brother connected to the router and set the it back to factory defaults and still nothing. 

I know that I can still get onto the site using anonymous web proxy servers, but no matter which one I use it wont play any videos and wont let me log-in.

Anyone know how to help fix this actually? I think the problem is the router..but Im not sure.

Heres a screenshot of the error if that helps any...


My Computers a windows xp home edition, and I mostly use firefox and IE, the router is a d-link.


----------



## Makito (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont have an anti-virus or firewall (aside from the one windows provides) thank you for your suggestion :wave:


----------



## Chubby Butt1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here:4-dontkno. I wanted to go on to www.youtube.com a few days ago.
It was perfectly fine, until the next day it said "401 The web site is blocked by administrator":upset: 
I got pretty pissed and tried to find a solution!!!
Follow this:


1. Click Start->All Programs->Accessories->Command Prompt.
2. Click Command Prompt This will open a DOS command window.
3. Type: notepad C:/Windows/System32/drivers/etc/hosts
4. Locate the line 127.0.0.1 localhost
5. To block the website google.com for example, just add this text under 127.0.0.1 localhost:

127.0.0.1 google.com
127.0.0.1 www.google.com

You can add as many sites any site, However you will need to prefix it with "127.0.0.1".

6. Save the file
Google will now be blocked in all web browser. This is an advanced but easy method on how to blow a website. 

block a website step 3


block a website step 4

7. This is what you Mom/Dad/Brother/Sisiter did...:sigh:
This is what you have to do:

8. Follow steps 1-3, once you have notepad open, check for a # 127.0.0.1 
with the name of the website you want to go to.

9. Delete that and try to save the file. My dad is a crazy software engineer, so he did all that and when I try to delete it:4-thatsba it says 
"Cannot Creat the C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts file. 
Make sure that the path and file name are correct." It will work for you probably, but try uptill that much and see if you can delete it. I will get back to you to tell how to..

Hope This Helped!!!


----------

